# Four Boys and Two Girls For Adoption Absecon, NJ



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

I have four boys and one girl left from a surprise litter of 14.(Their mom was pregnant when I got her and I didn't know it) They are all super sweet and have been handled a lot since day one. They are seven weeks old now. I also have one 3-4 month old American blue female available. My husband is pressuring me to get them rehomed by the end of this week. I have to go back to work full-time and can only keep two rats now.


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Four Boys and Two Girls For Adoption*

Oops, forgot pictures!

Boys:


Jilly 007 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly 008 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly 010 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly 011 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr

Girls:


Winnie Again by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Ghostly by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Four Boys and Two Girls For Adoption*

They are really beautiful but you need to edit your first post and put in your location.


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Four Boys and Two Girls For Adoption*

Oops! How do I edit? Nevermind. got it! lol


----------

